# New 8 week old V will be here in 3 weeks.. Whats the best foods to get him?



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Well, whats all your advice? He will be here in 3 weeks. He will be 8 weeks old and what should we feed him and buy him to snack on?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you leaning towards kibble, raw, or something else? There's a few threads on kibble recommendations in the puppy and diet/nutrition sections you can read through if that's the way you're leaning. I'd personally recommend a raw diet.

As for snacks/training treats, you might want to hold off giving too much of anything at once, but try different fruits and veggies like apple, carrot, berries, celery, sweet potato, and cucumber, cooked chicken or other leftover meats, dehydrated liver, raw chicken wings or necks, bully sticks, and himalayan dog chews. If you get commercial treats, go for the soft ones, so you can break them into small pieces he can eat quickly for training.


----------

